
Show HN: Gains – Truly simple weightlifting/bodybuilding logging for iPhone - bemaniac
http://gainstheapp.com
======
bemaniac
For some context: This is the first app I've ever gotten onto the App Store. I
have an engineering background, but I spent the summer learning Swift, and
this was the fruit of that effort.

I'm an avid weight lifter, but I found that while logging my workouts resulted
in faster gains, all of the methods for logging those workouts was cumbersome.
I tried several apps, pen and paper, and keeping a note on my phone. They all
fell short in a number of ways, and I'd often give up fairly shortly.

I set out to build an app that could knock one simple thing out of the park:
simply logging individual exercises. I wanted everything else—like calculating
PR's—to be done passively.

I did a lot of iteration on that front, and had a beta program with about 40
participants to hone the experience. I'm pretty happy with the result.

That said, I'd still love feedback if there are any fellow lifters out there
willing to give this app a shot!

